# Ortho personal pak



## anjanasadil (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey all,

i didnt know where else to post this topic. well, a while back Ortho tricyclen Lo (birth control pill) was offering Ortho personal paks to customers. The personal paks are pill dispensers that have designs and art on them (unlike the typical light pink pill dispensers we get from the pharmacy). However, the offer is now over, and i missed my chance to purchase the one i wanted! i wanted the black one called Onyx (see link below). If anyone has one that they are willing to give up (or sell) please contact me via private message or reply to this post! I would really appreciate it.

THANKS!!

View All Designs


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 4, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!! :satisfied:


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought the offer had expired too because the website said it was over... but regardless I went on the site and filled out the surveys or whatever they wanted (maybe 2 months ago) and I don't know how/why but I was sent a personal pak (it is white with words like "beautiful intelligent, etc" on it). I didn't expect to receive it because I thought the offer had ended. So I don't know, maybe try anyway just in case :kopfkratz:


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

the website says that it is over


----------



## malina (Mar 4, 2007)

I wonder if they'll bring these back? I think they're really cool! But my pill packs won't fit in them... do they have different shapes? My pack is oval shaped that is flat on the top and bottom. I use Ortho Tri-cyclen lo.


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 25, 2007)

these are made for Ortho Tricycline Lo, and hell yes i hope they bring them back! i only have one, its the pink one with the huge flower in the middle. i really want the black one sooooo badly...thats why i originally posted this thread :icon_cry:


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## anjanasadil (May 30, 2007)

Bump


----------

